# [Risolto] problema con router, /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf

## dmorab

Dopo qualche aggiornamento del sistema, qualche emerging e unmerging, mi sono trovato con un problema di rete:

ho un router Dlink con indirizzo 192.168.17.1, la mia gentoo-box ah indirizzo di rete 192.168.17.3, ed attualmente un ibook con indirizzo 192.168.17.2. Non uso dhcp ma indirizzi statici, questa è la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# For a static configuration, use something like this

# (They all do exactly the same thing btw)

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.17.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# We can also specify a broadcast

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.17.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.17.255" )

..........................

# Here's how todo routing if you need it

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 192.168.17.1"              # IPv4 default route

#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

)

```

questo il mio /etc/hosts

```

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1          gentoo localhost 

192.168.17.3    gentoo

192.168.17.2    macosx

```

questo il mio /etc/resolv.conf

```

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

```

Il problema è che non è possibile risolvere i nomi macchina contenuti nel /etc/hosts:

dalla macchina gentoo

```

$ ping 192.168.17.1

PING 192.168.17.1 (192.168.17.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.17.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=4.01 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.17.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.693 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.17.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=0.670 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.17.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=0.712 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.17.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=255 time=0.676 ms

```

funziona tutto anche  ping 192.168.17.3, ping 192.168.17.2 o ping www.google.com

ma

```

# ping gentoo

ping: unknown host gentoo

# ping macosx

ping: unknown host macosx

```

tanto che non si avvia neanche proftpd

```

 # /etc/init.d/proftpd start

 * Starting proftpd ...

 - getaddrinfo 'gentoo' error: Name or service not known

 - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'gentoo'

```

il solo modo per risolvere i nomi macchina è

o non inserire niente nel /etc/resolv.conf, e così non mi risolve i siti esterni alla rete, oppure disabilitare il router, peggio che mai.

Probabilmente sarà la classica sciocchezza ma ci sto sbattendo la testa senza vederla!Last edited by dmorab on Wed Aug 16, 2006 5:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Deus Ex

Ma /etc/hosts non andava così

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

```

o al massimo

```
127.0.0.1       fully-qualified-hostname aliases localhost
```

?

----------

## dmorab

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ma /etc/hosts non andava così?
> 
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> 

 

già provato e non sortisce effetto.

Ma poi, con /etc/hosts così realizzato come farebbe a risolvere i nomui macchina presenti nella LAN?

----------

## Deus Ex

In effetti mi riferivo al semplice localhost.

E' chiaro che poi per risolvere gli altri host devi inserire anche quelli  :Wink: 

----------

## dmorab

Non credo che possa essere la causa dei problemi ma mi sono accorto che lo script /etc/init.d/domainname non esiste più nella mia gentoo-box. Non voglio definire il domainname ma la sparizione dello script non mi sembra normale. Come si fa a ripristinarlo?

----------

## bandreabis

Non credo serva più con il nuovo baselayout.

Userei 

```
127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.17.3 gentoo gentoo

192.168.17.2 macosx macosx
```

----------

## dmorab

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non credo serva più con il nuovo baselayout.

 

è vero, già verificato

 *Quote:*   

> Userei 
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> 
> ...

 

questo, invece, purtroppo non funziona

----------

## bandreabis

Io a dire il vero ho:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.17.3 gentoo.WORKGROUP gentoo

192.168.17.2 macosx.WORKGROUP macosx
```

----------

## dmorab

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io a dire il vero ho:
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> 
> ...

 

Io non ho impostato il domainname, anche perchè qual è l'utilità?

----------

## bandreabis

Credo che serva per far vedere i Pc all'interno del DNSDOMAIN.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

127.0.0.1	localhost

192.168.0.250 server

192.168.0.252 doom

192.168.0.253 server1

192.168.0.1	reception01

192.168.0.2	reception02

192.168.0.3	reception03

192.168.0.4	elisa

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

[/quote]

il mio hosts è così e i nomi vengono risolti ...

----------

## randomaze

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> questo il mio /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> ```
> nameserver 212.216.112.112
> 
> ...

 

Prova ad aggiungere in quel file la linea:

```
domain pippo
```

P.S. Hai notato che il tuo post iniziale é molto piú leggibile grazie all'aggiunta di un poco di BBCode?

----------

## ^Stefano^

se può essere d'aiuto posto i miei file:

```
/etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="blueyes"
```

```
/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 85.37.17.52

nameserver 85.38.28.92

domain localdomain
```

```
/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1   localhost

192.168.0.2 blueyes.localdomain blueyes

192.168.0.3 redeyes.localdomain redeyes

::1   localhost
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )
```

tutto funziona a dovere:

```
stefano@blueyes ~ $ ping redeyes

PING redeyes.localdomain (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from redeyes.localdomain (192.168.0.3): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.30 ms

64 bytes from redeyes.localdomain (192.168.0.3): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.110 ms
```

----------

## devilheart

cosa hai in /etc/nsswitch.conf

----------

## dmorab

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> cosa hai in /etc/nsswitch.conf

 

```
 cat /etc/nsswitch.conf

# /etc/nsswitch.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-libs/glibc/files/nsswitch.conf,v 1.1 2005/05/17 00:52:41 vapier Exp $

passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

# passwd:    db files nis

# shadow:    db files nis

# group:     db files nis

hosts:

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

aliases:     files
```

Porcaccia miseria!

modifico la linea relativa ad hosts in questo modo

```
hosts:        files dns
```

e tutto è magicamente a posto!

Mi rimane il quesito su chi avesse modificato il file /etc/nsswitch.conf

Potrebbe essere stato l'installazione di avahi?

----------

